# price to get a tank inspected



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

I just got some dive gear for Christmas. SO I need to get an old tank I acquired inspected and filled. WHere (preferably near FOrt Walton/Destin) and how much does it cost to get this done? I have always rented gear so I have no idea.


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

Hydrostat tests are $24 at the low end and go up from there. If you can find a fire extinguisher facility that tests them, you'll be able to by pass dropping the tanks off at a dive shop and may save some money.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

I 've had my tanks hydroed at B&C in Fort Walton, cheaper and much quicker turn around than local dive shops. :thumbsup:
http://www.bcfiresafety.com/contact.html


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Not in Ft Walton, but just for reference, MBT Divers in Pensacola charges $35 for the Hydro, VIP, and Air Fill - add $5 for NITROX. Hydros do take a while - around 2 weeks or so - because they have to be sent out.


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

Usually the dive shops in P'cola send them to Fire Extinguisher service in town. $24 to hydrostat. Least expensive I have found here and a bit quicker just taking it there yourself.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

take it to the fire ext shop pay $24 hydro then take it to a dive shop pay $15 for a vis = $39 and a lot of running around or take it to the dive shop pay $35 one stop shop


----------

